# 2x4x6.5 and 1000w auto setup



## tokinherper (Apr 10, 2011)

i think its going to work. doesnt seem like like heat is going to be too difficult to control. air is going straight in straight out. waiting on seeds. then i'll start a grow journal. this tent is BRIGHT. i cant wait! im more excited about this than my big tent.  im going soil for this one.







[/IMG]


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 10, 2011)

ya my space is the same about 2x5x7. i dont now but i have used a thousand watter just make sure you have good fans/ventilation ya


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 10, 2011)

if i made a cover for the pots with that reflective foam insulator board, and had the reflective side up and holes for the plants wouldn't the keep the root temp down and bounceing more light back to the plants? good idea or no? im going to keep the room the tent is in cooled to like 60f. so it will be pulling cooler air into the tent and over the light. the room temp was 75f and i turned it on for 3 hours and the temp at the top of the pots was 89f. if need be i'll mount a window unit to the tent.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 10, 2011)

would 60f be too cold for plants when lights are out? if not how low can you go?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> if i made a cover for the pots with that reflective foam insulator board, and had the reflective side up and holes for the plants wouldn't the keep the root temp down and bounceing more light back to the plants? good idea or no? im going to keep the room the tent is in cooled to like 60f. so it will be pulling cooler air into the tent and over the light. the room temp was 75f and i turned it on for 3 hours and the temp at the top of the pots was 89f. if need be i'll mount a window unit to the tent.



I wouldn't put reflective material on the tops of the pots.  The undersides of the leaves do not want or need light.  This actually can cause stretch.  If the room temps are within acceptable ranges, your root temps should not get too high.  Sixty is about as low as you want your temps to get during lights out.  The plants can take colder temps, but it slows their growth.  In the summer, I generally run my flowering lights at night to help with the heat.


----------

